# Word of the Day - Ancillary



## debodun (Aug 29, 2021)

Ancillary (adjective) - providing necessary support to the primary activities or operation of an organization, institution, industry, or system.

The French provided ancillary support to the American forces during the Revolutionary War.


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 29, 2021)

The federal courts used to, or still do acknowledge Ancillary jurisdiction, now sometimes known as Supplemental jurisdiction.


----------



## Matrix (Aug 30, 2021)

Most airlines offer various ancillary services such as priority boarding, preferred seating or upgrades, specialty in-flight meals and lounge access.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 30, 2021)

Sometimes we're given ancillary software to enhance the experience of home computer usage


----------



## Llynn (Aug 30, 2021)

Another example of Airlines frequently added ancillary fees.


----------



## Kaila (Sep 10, 2021)

The monthly phone bill includes a list of ancillary charges,
most of which have such dubious names, that it's difficult to guess what they are each for.


----------



## RubyK (Sep 12, 2021)

My monthly cable bill has a few _ancillary_ charges which I don't understand.


----------

